# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  عبايات fatentus تالق دائم و تميز مستمر : (رديت حملتلكم الصور بحجم اكبر )

## fatentus

بداية ابغي اسلم على زبوناتي الغاليات من خلال هالموضوع المتواضع واقولهن اسمحن لي تاخرت عليكن واايد في تنزيل الموضوع ....بسبب زحمة العيد و الاجازه ....السمووووووحه منك جميعا و هاااااااااانا اعود اليكن من جددددددددددديد بحلة جديده : عسى ان تنال اعجابكم و استحسانكم ..... 

هذا الموضوع مخصص للصور : و الي تبغي تتطلع على شهادة زبوناتي ...و رايهن في شغلي و تعاملي ... حاضرين بنزل باذن الله موضوع خاص فقط باراء الخوات ... الي تشرفت بالتعامل وياهن و التعرف عليهن ......... 



قبل لاعرضلكم الصور يا الغوالي بغيت اذكر نقاط مهمه يا ريت كل وحده بتطلب مني : تقرا هالنقاط زين و عقب تراسلني ..


اول نقطه : : 

*الدفع مسبق عن طريق ايداع بنكي او الانصاري للصرافه....* 


النقطه الثانيه : :


*:التوصيل داخل الامارات عن طريق شركة امبوست ..و ياخذون : 30 درهم اقوم بدفعها لهم مسبقا : لذا رجاء يا اختي الفاضله : ضيفي مبلغ 30 درهم على تكلفة طلبيتج .. و ياخذون : 70 درهم بالنسبه لمناطق النائيه و البعيده ....*





*اما للتوصيل لخارج الدوله : سواء دول مجلس التعاون او الدول الاورروبيه : فيتم التوصيل عن طريق بريد الامارات باذن الله تعالى : و ياخذون 50 درهم لاول كغ .* 



النقطه الثالثه : 

*تجهيز الطلبيه ياخذ مني 10 ايام من تاريخ ايداعج للمبلغ المتفق عليه ..* 



النقطه الرابعه :

*الاسعار يا بنات ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابته منعا للاحراج : بس في حال طلبتي : من 3 اطقم و فوق بيكون التوصيل علي* 

*و في حال طلبتي : 4 اطقم و فوق : بخصملج : 100 درهم من مجموع حسابج*


النقطه الخامسه::

*العبي المعروضه : بخامة الكريب سعودي رقم 1* 

*و اذا بغيتي اي خامه ثانيه انا حاضره : ممكن الانترنت رقم 1* 
*او الندى : الحرير البحريني الي بدون لمعه.....او الروبي : الحرير البحريني الي بلمعه ...و ممكن صالونه رقم 1: بس في هالحاله تضيفيني يا اختي : 100 درهم للسعر المعروض* 

*بالنسبه للشيل : خامتها عادة دجى اليل ...اما اذا بغيتي ساري او دبل ساري حاضرين ...*



النقطه السادسه ::

*الجااااااااده بس تراسلني : الي مو مقتنعه او متردده او مو واثقه فيني رجاااااااااااااااء : لا تراسلني عشان ما تضيع وقتي و لاوقتها* 



النقطه السابعه :

*الجاده الي قررت تطلب : تطرشلي رساله : فيها :*

الاسم 
رقم الموبايل
الاماره 


النقطه الثامنه : و هي جدااااا مهمه : رجااااااااااااء لا تهملوووهااا : *بالنسبه للقياسات* : القياسات المطلوبه : هي : :

طول العباه بالكامل 
طول الكم كامل : من نص عضمة العمود الفقري
دوران الابط
دوران المعصم
دوران الصدر
دوران الحوض
كلوش العباه

و دوران الهاي نك 


النقطه التاسعه بعد مهمه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :



*يا ريت الي بتطلب : تكتبلي في رسالتها كل تفاصيل العباه و الشيله :*

او بصف ادق : هل العباه مسكره ؟؟؟ و لا مفتوحه ؟؟؟و الا هاي نك ؟؟؟

و ان كانت تبا الحلج : 7 ؟؟و لا مدور ؟؟؟؟ و لا مربع ؟؟؟
و بالنسبه للشيله : يا ريت تذكرين في رسالتج يا اختي : الطول و العرض الي تبينه .... هل وارين و ربع و العرض 22 و هي القياسات العاديه ؟؟و لا تبغين غير : مع العلم اني على استعداد اسويلج شيلتج بالطول و العرض الي تطلبينهم ...


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## fatentus

و الحين خلونا نبدا بالصور .: :12 (35):  :12 (35): 


و كلمه اخيره بغيت اقولها : رجاااااااااااااااااااااااء : لا تردون لييييييين انزل الصور كاااااااااااااامله ......... 
*و يااااااااااااريت الي تدخل موضوعي تنوره بكلمه طيبه و الي ما يعيبها شي تسكت يكون افضل ..........*


*خواتي كل التفاصيل مكتوبه عالصور مثل ما عودتكم اول ....* 
*و الصور بناء على طلبكن : رديت حملتها بحج اكبر و اوضح ...* 
*و اخيلكم ويا الصور :* :12 (79):

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

*تابعوا رجاء الصفحه الاولى و الثانيه*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

*ااااااااااااخر شي بغيت اقوله :* 

*اول شي :**بعض التصاميم المعروضه بسيطه و تنفع للايام العاديه و للجامعات و للدوامات .............و البعض الاخر : عبايات مناسبات و تجمعات الحريم ........و انا ما لي اي ذنب في اختيار كل وحده : يعني المفروض ان الوحده تكون عارفه كل عباه باي مناسبه تليق ...*


 











 






*ثاني نقطه :* *لاااااااااااااا احلل و لااااااااااا ابيح الى يوم الدين : اي وحده تنسخ الصور و تطبعها و توديها لمحلات ثانيه عشان يفصلولها اياها : لاني اتعب في الموديلات و في اختيار الالوان و حتى في تحميل الصور و تنزيلها بالمنتدى : يعني حرااااااااااام : وحده تدخل و تاخذ الديزاينات جااااااااهزه تاكل تعب غيرها ...*

تم بحمد الله

----------


## !! غرور !!

ناآآآيس .. موفقه يالغلا  :Smile:

----------


## السنيوورة

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

موووووووووووووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## اسومه الدلوعه

موفقة

----------


## العزوم القوية

موفقة الغلاااااااا

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## اصايل

ممووووووووووووفقه

----------


## fatentus

> ناآآآيس .. موفقه يالغلا


*مشكووووووره الغاليه عالمرور و هذا من ذوقج*

----------


## fatentus

*شكرا الغوالي على المرو العطر*

----------


## الشاعريه

لو تصوير كيمرا بتكون احلى واحلى
بالتوفيق

----------


## "زوزو1"

مساء الخير والنور والسروووووووور

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

بالتوووفيق اختي

----------


## باشة الغيد

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## أم ريمة*

واايد حلو الله يوفقج

----------


## الياز20

تسلم يداك

----------


## q6rat 3esal

مافي مجال اني ونختار العبي بنفسنا؟؟؟

ولا بس تعرضينهن فالنت؟

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهم يا فاتح الابواب ومنزل الكتاب وجامع الاحباب ارزق اختى في الله رزقا كالأمطار*

----------


## "زوزو1"

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله

صبحك الله بالخير اختي والله يوفقك

----------


## عود معتق

*

اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,
*

----------


## fatentus

> مافي مجال اني ونختار العبي بنفسنا؟؟؟
> 
> ولا بس تعرضينهن فالنت؟



مرحبا بج اختي 

ان كنتي من بو ظبي و تبين تزوريني في البيت الصبح حياج الله
ما عندي مانع ... بس ترا مو كل الموديلات المعروضه جاهزه عندي ...
لاني افصلها حسب الطلب
بس عندي مجموعه متوفره جاهزه
و السموحه

----------


## fatentus

> لو تصوير كيمرا بتكون احلى واحلى
> بالتوفيق



شاكره مرورج عزيزتي و صح و الله ... بس و الله مالي خلق حق تصوير بكميرا 

بس ان شاااااااااء الله ادرس الموضوع و شكلي بصور بكميرا في المواضيع اليايه باذن الله

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوووفيق اختي


وياج حبيبتي ان شاء الله

----------


## $الدلع كله$

حلو وروعة تسلمين على الطرح .

----------


## ريوم0001

ماشاء الله رووووووووووووووعة باتوفيق اختي

----------


## برتني11

روووووووووووعة وموفقة

----------


## لأجل عينه

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## السنيوورة

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## fatentus

> حلو وروعة تسلمين على الطرح .



*مشكووووووووره اختي و تسلمين عالمرو الاروع و الاحلى*

----------


## fatentus

> ماشاء الله رووووووووووووووعة باتوفيق اختي



*وياج ان شااااااااء الله يا اختي و اسعدني مرورج*

----------


## fatentus

> تسلم يداك


*و ايدج يا قلبي ...*

----------


## fatentus

> مافي مجال اني ونختار العبي بنفسنا؟؟؟
> 
> ولا بس تعرضينهن فالنت؟


*تم الرد عالخاص يا الغلا*

----------


## هيام2

صباح الفل وكل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## دلوعه قلبي

ذوووق يعطيج العافيه

----------


## جسر التسوق

حلو شغلج الله يوفقج

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## bo$ah

_ماشاء الله روعه العبي.. موفقه فديتج.. ربي يزيدج من فضله_

----------


## السنيوورة

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## هيام2

جمعه مباركه

----------


## fatentus

> [I]*ماشاء الله روعه العبي.. موفقه فديتج.. ربي يزيدج من فضله*[/



*مشكووووووووووره اختي عالمرور ...و هذا من ذوقج يا الغلاا*

----------


## مربوشة دبي

رساله خاصه

----------


## السنيوورة

*روووووووووووووووعة ماشاء الله

بالتوفــــيـ الغاليةـــــق يااااااااارب*

----------


## هيام2

أحلى صباح لعيون الجميل صباح معطرو مغلف بالعطر والريحان

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## fatentus

> رساله خاصه



حياج عالخاص اختي ام ميره ...

----------


## fatentus

> *روووووووووووووووعة ماشاء الله
> 
> بالتوفــــيـ الغاليةـــــق يااااااااارب*



مرورج الارووووووووووووووووووع حبيبة قلبي ...تسلممممممممممين فديتج

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## fatentus

> رووووووووووووووووووووعه


مشكوووووووره يا اختي و مرورج الاروع

----------


## fatentus

> أحلى صباح لعيون الجميل صباح معطرو مغلف بالعطر والريحان



يا هلا و يا مرحبا بج يا قلبي ..نورتي موضوعي ...

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج

----------


## fatentus

> اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه




مشكوووووووووره اختي الفراشه الطايره عالدعوه الطيبه

----------


## fatentus

> رساله خاصه



وصلت رسالتج اختي ام ميره ...وشاكره مرورج

----------


## fatentus

> الله يوفقج


وياج ان شاء الله يا اختي

----------


## fatentus



----------


## السنيوورة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...

----------


## fatentus

مشكووووورات الغاليات عالمرور ...نورتوا موضوعي

----------


## fatentus

للرفع

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## fatentus

> اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه




مشكووووووووووووره عزيزتي عالرفع و المرور و الهديه و كل شي

----------


## سما الخور

موفقة الغالية

----------


## شيما333

موفقه

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## fatentus

> موفقة الغالية


وياج ان شاء الله حبيبتي .......

----------


## fatentus

> موفقة الغالية



وياج يا اختي ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون قصيد

بالتوفيق إن شالله

----------


## ملكة الذوق

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## fatentus

> موفقه




وياج يا الغلااا

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## fatentus

*



للرفع*

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيق إن شالله



وياج ان شاء الله يا اختي

----------


## عود معتق



----------


## نجمة ضياء

الله يعطيج ألف عافية ان شاء الله على الشغل الأكثر من روعة وان شاء الله بيكون في تعامل قريب بيننا،،

أسعارج أفضل من السوق بكثير وشغلج أحلى غير انج بتريحينا من طلعة السوق،،،

تسلم الأيادي حبيبتي،،

----------


## "زوزو1"

صبحك الله بالخير والنور والسرور والرزق الوفير اختي ام محمد

----------


## fatentus

> 



مشكووووووووره حبيبتي عالمرور و ما قصرتي

----------


## fatentus

> الله يعطيج ألف عافية ان شاء الله على الشغل الأكثر من روعة وان شاء الله بيكون في تعامل قريب بيننا،،
> 
> أسعارج أفضل من السوق بكثير وشغلج أحلى غير انج بتريحينا من طلعة السوق،،،
> 
> تسلم الأيادي حبيبتي،،



مشكوووووووره حبيبتي عالمرور الطيب
و حياج الله في اي وقت 
و اسعدني مرورج

----------


## fatentus

شكرا حبيباتي عالمرور المميز

----------


## fatentus

> 



مشكووووووووره عالمرور يا اختي 


[B][CENTER][SIZE="6"][COLOR="Orange"]

----------


## السنيوورة

تبـــــارك الرحمن

شو هالزين كلـــــــــــــة
ماشاء الله ..............

الله يوفقـــــج و يرزقــــــــج من حلاله غناتي
ولا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء .............

كل الود

----------


## ZaYtOoOnAt AD

الله يوفقج

----------


## كسرتيم77

بالتوفيق يالغاليه

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

مووووفقه^_^

----------


## ام سويرة

قمة في الروعة يالغالية

----------


## fatentus

شكرا حبوبات عالمرور الطيب

----------


## fatentus

> تبـــــارك الرحمن
> 
> شو هالزين كلـــــــــــــة
> ماشاء الله ..............
> 
> الله يوفقـــــج و يرزقــــــــج من حلاله غناتي
> ولا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء .............
> 
> كل الود


مشكووووووره حبيبتي السنيوره عالمرور

----------


## "زوزو1"

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب 
اللهم امين

----------


## ورودة دبي

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك

اللهم وفقني و اخواتي في الله الى الخير والصلاح


موفجه غناتي

----------


## fatentus

شاكره مروركن حبوبات ...

----------


## fatentus

> الله يوفقج



وياج ان شاء الله اختي

----------


## السنيوورة

*رووووووووووووعــــــــــــــــة ماشــاء الله

بالتوفــــيـ لــكي ـــــــــــــق الغاليــــــــــــــــة

الله ييســـــ لكي ــــــــــــــر كـــ خيــــــــــــــرـــل

اختــــــــــــــــــــ السنيـــــــــــوورة ـــــــــــــك*

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب 
> اللهم امين[/SIZE]



مشكوووووووووووووره فديتج ام هيثم عالدعوه الطيبه ..تسلممممممممين

----------


## fatentus

> قمة في الروعة يالغالية



مرورج في موضوعي هو الاروع يا اختي

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب 
> اللهم امين[/SIZE]



مشكوووووووووره فديتج عالمرور و الدعاء الطيب

----------


## fatentus

> سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك
> 
> اللهم وفقني و اخواتي في الله الى الخير والصلاح
> 
> 
> موفجه غناتي



ويااااااااااااااااج يا احلى وروووووووده

----------


## ملكة الذوق

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله
 وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره 
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه



 :Sob7an: تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق يالغلا :Sob7an:

----------


## fatentus

شكرا على المرور العطر يا الغاليات

----------


## ورودة دبي

طلبت من الغالية ام محمد عباية 

وصلتني طلبيتي اليوم

وصراحه العباية احلى من الصور بواااااااايد
والقياسات مضبووووطة مليون بالمية

اشكرج اختيه على تعاملج الذوق و اشكرج على الهدايا الغاويه اللي طرشتيها لي 


طبعا تعاملت معاج في رمضان من قبل وهذا ثاني تعامل
واكيد لي تعامل ثالث و رابع معاج

----------


## fatentus

> طلبت من الغالية ام محمد عباية 
> 
> وصلتني طلبيتي اليوم
> 
> وصراحه العباية احلى من الصور بواااااااايد
> والقياسات مضبووووطة مليون بالمية
> 
> اشكرج اختيه على تعاملج الذوق و اشكرج على الهدايا الغاويه اللي طرشتيها لي 
> 
> ...




حبيبة قلبي ام محمد
حياج الله في اي وقت ..و بالعافيه عليج و ملبوووووووووس الهنا ان شاااااااااااء الله ...

تشرفت بالتعامل وياج لثاني مره ..و ان شاء الله ما تكون الاخيره باذن الله ..

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووق

----------


## "زوزو1"

للرفع

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## fatentus

> الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب




مشككوووووووووره اختي عالمرور الطيب

----------


## fatentus

> للرفع




شاكره مرورج اختي ام هيثم و رفع الله قدرج دنيا و ااااااااااااخره 

اللهم ااااااااااامين

----------


## "زوزو1"

صباحك فل وياسمين حبيبتي وماتنسين تبوسي لي محمد

----------


## fatentus

> صباحك فل وياسمين حبيبتي وماتنسين تبوسي لي محمد [/SIZE]



حبيبة قلبي يا ام هيثم تسلمممممممممممين

و حبتج العاااااااااااااااافيه ...

----------


## ورودة دبي

سبحان الله و بحمده ,,

عدد خلقه ,,
و رضى نفسه ,,

و زنة عرشه ,,
و 

مداد كلماته ,,

----------


## fatentus

*شاااكره مروركن خواتي ..و اسمحولي خلا الايام الياي: ما راح اقدر ارفع مواضيعكن .. لاني بسوي عمليه باجر


ادعولي بالشفاء و تنجح عمليتي يا خواتي 
و ان شاء الله من تتحسن حالتي بردلكم من جديد
و السموحه من الجميع*

----------


## هيام2

موفقه حبيبتى بعد الشر عنك والف سلامه عليك الله لايورينى فيك شر

تقومين بالسلامه وترجعى تنورى بينى تانى

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره 
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## السنيوورة

بالتوفييييييييييييييييق الغاليه وللرفع

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## "زوزو1"

مساك الله بالخير والنور والسرور

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك حبيبتي

----------


## الحلم الجميل

حلوين جدااا ما شاء الله بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## عمري زايد

موفقه

----------


## "زوزو1"

صباح الخير والنور والسرووور

----------


## السنيوورة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك اختي ام محمد

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووفقة اختي

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## شيوخيـه

بالتوفيج الغاليه

----------


## ورودة دبي

اللهم ,,,
إني أستغفرك ,,

من كل سيئة ارتكبتها ,,
في بياض النهار ,,
وسواد الليل ,,

في ملأ وخلاء ,,
وسر وعلانية ,,

اللهم ,,

استغفرك و أتوب اليك ...
فاغفرلي و ارحمني يا أرحم الرحمين

----------


## fatentus

شكرا خواتي على وقفتكن معاي ..و ان شاء الله ربي يقدرني و ارد جميلكن .

----------


## ملكة الذوق



----------


## مراكش2006

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## السنيوورة

*" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك."*

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## الحلم الجميل

اللهم ارزق اختى من حيث لا تحتسب و ارزقنى معها اللهم امين

----------


## غـلا زايـد

اللهم ارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب .. وارزقني معها حلالاَ طيباً مباركاً فيه..


ربي يوفقج غناااتي.. ^_^

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك اختي ويسمعنا خير عنك

----------


## fatentus

*

ربي يا ارحم الراحمين ...يا رزاق .. يا كريم ....
انت مجيب الداعي اذا دعاك .....فرج كربي و خفف همي ... اللهم اااااااااامين....
ربي اني فوضت امري لك وحدك .. لا شريك لك ...*

----------


## fatentus

*

ربي يا ارحم الراحمين ...يا رزاق .. يا كريم ....
انت مجيب الداعي اذا دعاك .....فرج كربي و خفف همي ... اللهم اااااااااامين....
ربي اني فوضت امري لك وحدك .. لا شريك لك ...*

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## كويتانا

موفقه الغاليه بس شو الخام ولو بغيت ساده بكم؟؟

----------


## ام عبد الرحمان6

بالتوفيق

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووفقة

----------


## السنيوورة

رووووووووووووعــــــــــــــــة ماشــاء الله

بالتوفــــيـ لــكي ـــــــــــــق الغاليــــــــــــــــة

الله ييســـــ لكي ــــــــــــــر كـــ خيــــــــــــــرـــل

اختــــــــــــــــــــ السنيـــــــــــوورة ـــــــــــــك

----------


## fatentus

> موفقه الغاليه بس شو الخام ولو بغيت ساده بكم؟؟



مرحبا اختي : كل الخامات عندي : اتنرنت رقم 1 .. كريب سعودي .. صالولنه رقم 1 و2 حرير بلمعه و بدون.......

و العباه الساده : بالكريب السعودي على 160 ..و الحمد الله

----------


## fatentus

شاااااااااااااكره مروركن خواتي

----------


## fatentus

> اللهم ارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب .. وارزقني معها حلالاَ طيباً مباركاً فيه..
> 
> 
> ربي يوفقج غناااتي.. ^_^




مشكووووووووووووره اختي غلا زايد عالدعاء الطيب و عسى ربي يسمع منج ان شاااااااااااء الله ....

يزاج الله الف خير يا الغاليه ...

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم فرج عنها همها وكربها وارحمها واعفوو عنها انك انت الرحمن الرحييم اللهم ارزقها من حيث لاتحتسب اللهم الطف بها ويسر لها امورها

----------


## هيام2

للهم فرج عنها همها وكربها وارحمها واعفوو عنها انك انت الرحمن الرحييم اللهم ارزقها من حيث لاتحتسب اللهم الطف بها ويسر لها امورها

----------


## "زوزو1"

صباح الخير والنور والسرور حبيبتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

موفقه ان شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج ... 
عسى الله يوفقج في تجارتج 
ويرزقج خيرها ويكفيج شرها
ويبارك في تجارتج و يجعل فيها البركه

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## fatentus

شاكره مروركن خاوتي الغالياااااااات

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

ربي يوفقج ويزيدج من خيره ^_^


سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## زنبقيه

روعه روعه روعه
بالتوفيق

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## fatentus

شكرا لكن خاواااااااتي عالمرور الطيب ....

----------


## fatentus

> روعه روعه روعه
> بالتوفيق



مرورج الاروع يا اختي

----------


## fatentus

*

موووووووووفقه يا اختي*

----------


## السنيوورة

*يارب ياذا الجلال والاكرام اكرمها بكرمك واشملها بعطفك واغدق عليها من كل خير واعطيها خير هذا اليوم وابعدها وابعد أهل بيتها عن شر مافيه*

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك حبوبة ويرزقك الحلال الطيب

واحلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى رفـــــــــــــع

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم
انت ثقتي فى كل كرب ,,

ورجائي في كل شدة ,,,
وانت لى في كل امر نزل بى ثقة وعدة ...
...
الهي ..
انت ولى كل نعمة,,
ومنتهى كل رعبة ,,

يامن يكفي من كل شي
اكفنى ما اهمنى ....


,,,

----------


## منان

جمييييل جدا 

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

تف تف تففففف خخخخخخخخخخ

صدق صدق حلوات ..

عيبتني كم من وحده ..

لكن اختك مسويه عبايات هالفتره وبعدها ما لبستهن ..

وبعدين ماعرف اخاف القياس يظهر غلط >> لان اختج تسوي رجيم  :Smile: 

بس ما شاء الله جد شغل حلو وايد  :Smile: 

الله يوفقج  :Smile:

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

> جمييييل جدا 
> 
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
> 
> تف تف تففففف خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> صدق صدق حلوات ..
> 
> عيبتني كم من وحده ..
> ...




مشكوووووووووره حبيبتي عالمرور الحلو ....

و بالعافيه عليج العبي الي مفصلتنها : تتهنين فيهان يااااااااارب ...

----------


## السنيوورة

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك."

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## الحلم الجميل

بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## TN VIP

تسلمين الغالية والله يوفقج

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااااكره مروركن حبيباااااااااااات قلبي

----------


## احلام تونس



----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووووووفقة اختي ام محمد

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## حاملةأمانه

عزيزتي
العباية رقم 53
كم تآخذ وقت لتفصيلها وشو خامتها

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## "زوزو1"

عسى الله يوفقج في تجارتج 
ويرزقج خيرها ويكفيج شرها
ويبارك في تجارتج و يجعل فيها البركه

----------


## fatentus

*

ربي يا كريم يا غفار يا رحيم .... اغفرلي و ارحمني و ارزقني حلالا طيبا مباركا ... و ارزق اختي في الله مما تحب و ترضى ... اللهم اامين*

----------


## fatentus

> عزيزتي
> العباية رقم 53
> كم تآخذ وقت لتفصيلها وشو خامتها



تم الرد عالخاص يا اختي ..
و مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااكره مروركن خواااااتي

----------


## شوكلت

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ورودة دبي

اللهم ,,,
إني أستغفرك ,,

من كل سيئة ارتكبتها ,,
في بياض النهار ,,
وسواد الليل ,,

في ملأ وخلاء ,,
وسر وعلانية ,,

اللهم ,,

استغفرك و أتوب اليك ...
فاغفرلي و ارحمني يا أرحم الرحمين ,,

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## دمتم بود

فووووووووووق upupupupupup

----------


## دبويه2007

~:: مــوفــقــة عــزيــزتــي ::~

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا الغااااليات

----------


## هيام2

صباح الخيرات على الجميل

----------


## صمت الألم

بالتوفيق 

upupupupupup

----------


## عود معتق

*
للرفع ,, للرفع*

----------


## "زوزو1"

هلالالالالالالالالالالالا اختي ام محمد شخبارك واخبار محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## "شموخ"



----------


## newmama

موفقة الغالية

----------


## شوكلت

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

> هلالالالالالالالالالالالا اختي ام محمد شخبارك واخبار محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا هلا و يا مرحباااااااااااااااا بحبيبة قلبي ام هيثم .

الحمد الله ربي يسلمج : نحن بخير و لله الف حمد و شكر ..
و انتي فديتج شو امورج ؟؟؟ و شو الصغاريه ...
بوسيلي اياهم فديتهم واحد واحد

و مشكووووووووره عالمرور

----------


## مصر 82

موفقه غناتي

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp

----------


## fatentus

> موفقه غناتي

----------


## دبويه2007

~:: مــوفــقــة عــزيــزتــي ::~

----------


## fatentus

*

للرفوق فوووووووووق*

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## احلام تونس

*
دووووووم مميزة 

الله يووووووووووفقك يالغالية
*

----------


## "زوزو1"

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا مباركا فيه

----------


## fatentus

*


*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,,
إني أستغفرك ,,

من كل سيئة ارتكبتها ,,
في بياض النهار ,,
وسواد الليل ,,

في ملأ وخلاء ,,
وسر وعلانية ,,

اللهم ,,

استغفرك و أتوب اليك ...
فاغفرلي و ارحمني يا أرحم الرحمين ,,

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

موفقه ان شااااااء الله

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

موفقه الغلا

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

up

up

----------


## افنان

بالتوفييييييييييق

----------


## عود معتق

*
للرفع ,, للرفع*

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## عود معتق

*
للرفع ,, للرفع*

----------


## شوكلت

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## جوهرية

الله يوفقج...

----------


## ملكة الذوق

زان الله يومك بالتوبه والغفران
وكثرحسناتك بالميزان
وجزاك جنه ذات افنان
وثبتك على التقوى والايمان
وحفظك من شر الثقلان
جمعه مباركه

----------


## هيام2

جمعه مباركه عليك وعلى اهل بيتك

اللهم اعطيكى من الخير كله

اللهم يسر عليك امور الدنيا واعطاكى مما تحبينه ومما تشتهيه نفسك

اللهم افتح لك باب من الرزق لايسد

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## السنيوورة

زان الله يومك بالتوبه والغفران
وكثرحسناتك بالميزان
وجزاك جنه ذات افنان
وثبتك على التقوى والايمان
وحفظك من شر الثقلان
جمعه مباركه

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## عود معتق



----------


## fatentus



----------


## العاشقة الصغي

فن والله شكورين

----------


## fatentus

*

مووووووووووووفقه يا اختي*

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله  :Sha2:

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## ام_سيف

الله يوفقج الغالية .

----------


## fatentus

*


*

----------


## دبويه2007

~:: مــوفــقــة عــزيــزتــي ::~

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله  :Sha2:

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile:

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## السنيوورة

روووووووووووعة ماشاء الله 

بالتوفيق اختي يارب

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## fatentus

*

فوووووووووووووووق*

----------


## غـلا زايـد

فوووووووووووق

----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## احلام تونس

بالتوفيييييييق يالغالية

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

الله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## ام الوصايف

موفقه اختي الغالية والله يزيدج من حلاله  :Sha2:

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج



تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524
شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890
اتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315
شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257
لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534
زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172
الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375626
لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## فراشة الحياه

موفقة يالغالية

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج



تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524
شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890
اتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315
شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257
لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534
زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172
الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375626
لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768

----------


## fatentus

> موفقة يالغالية

----------


## princess_1

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم عليك توكلت,,
فارزقني واكفني ,,,

وبك لذت,,
فنجني مما يؤذيني,,

أنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل ...
اللهم أرضني بقضائك ,,

وقنعني بعطائك ,,
واجعلني من أوليائك ,

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم يارب ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## احلام تونس

بالتوفيييييييق يالغالية

----------


## صفية محسن

روعةو يعطيكي العااافية =)

----------


## malakmaroc

مووووووووووووووووفقة يالغالية

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

ّّجمعة مباركة ّّّ

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووفقة الغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## fatentus

> اللهم يارب ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء



مشكوووووووووووووره فديتج عالمرور

تسللللللمممممممممممين لي ياااااااااااارب

----------


## fatentus

> روعةو يعطيكي العااافية =)


مرورج الاروع يا قلبي

----------


## fatentus

شاااااااااااااااكره مروركن خواااااااااااتي

----------


## السنيوورة

_اللــهم صبحها بدفع الهمـوم...
وارزقهـــــــا عافيـــة تـــدوم...
وارفع مقامها يارافع السماءوالغيوم...
واجمعني واياها فالفردوس الاعلى ياحي ياقيوم...

*لا ألـه الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

موفقة اختي يارب_

----------


## ملكة الذوق

لجلب الرزق و المال تدعو صباحا و مساء سبع مرات بهذا الدعاء : (
ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم )

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## fatentus

>

----------


## fatentus

> ما شاء الله .. الله ايوفقج حبيبتي .. بس بغيت أسألج اتسوين عبايات لأعراس؟



*مشكووووووره حبيبتي عالمرور و اسوي عبي اعراس 

بس حسب الطلب ..
و السموووووووووحه*

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع موفقه الغلا

----------


## فديت الإمارات

بالتوفيقـ.. الغاليهـ.. ^ـ^..

----------


## rotag6

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## malakmaroc

« دُعَاءٌ لِسَدَادِ الدَّيْنِ وَسِعَةِ الرِّزْقِ بِإِذْنِ اللهِ » 

« اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ »

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

> للرفع موفقه الغلا




وياج ان شاء الله يا اختي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## miss.uae2000

uppppppppppp

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووفقة اختي ام محمد

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووفقة حبيبتي

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااكره مروووووووركن حبيباتي ....

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

موفقة الغالية

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## احلى ما فيني

بالتوفيج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيج حبوبه


وياج ان شاء الله يا اختي

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهم آمين .

----------


## ام الوصايف

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## غلا قطر@

حلوين ماشاء الله ...

بغيت اسالج حبوبة عن موديل رقم 95 الزري السلفر ...

اذا ابي على الشيله والاكمام بس بدون اللي ع الرقبة وبدون الفصوص كم تطلع تقربيا

وشنو الالوان غير السلفر .... وتسلمين

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة اختي ام محمد

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## هيام2

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهم آمين .

موفقة الغالية

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله  :Sha2:

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووفقةة اختي ام محمد

----------


## Ria

موفقة الغالية......

----------


## malakmaroc

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## fatentus

شاااااااااااااكره مروركن خوااااااااااااااااااتي 

تسلمن يااااااااااارب

----------


## الحلم الجميل

اللهم ارزق اختى من حيث لا تحتسب و ارزقنى معها

----------


## fatentus

تسلمن يا الغاليات عالمرور ..

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## fatentus

> حلوين ماشاء الله ...
> 
> بغيت اسالج حبوبة عن موديل رقم 95 الزري السلفر ...
> 
> اذا ابي على الشيله والاكمام بس بدون اللي ع الرقبة وبدون الفصوص كم تطلع تقربيا
> 
> وشنو الالوان غير السلفر .... وتسلمين





مرحبا بج اختي 

بالنسبه للالوان ممكن تختارين اي لون تبينه 


و اذا تبين يا الغلا راسليني عالخاص و ما بنختلف عالسعر باذن الله

شاكره مرورج .

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره
*:
.

:*

إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 



اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## اريج 7

مووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغالية

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## شوكلت

:13 (7): 

* مساء الورد 

أسفه على القصور بس سافرت وطولت شوي 

فقدتكم

الله لا يحرمني منكم ولا من تعاونكم*


 :13 (30):

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج




شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890
اتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315
شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257
لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي بسعر محرووووووووق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534
زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172
الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375626
لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768
تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني اقل عن 80 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524

----------


## العاشقة الصغي

روعه جزاكم الله خير

----------


## fatentus

> * مساء الورد 
> 
> أسفه على القصور بس سافرت وطولت شوي 
> 
> فقدتكم
> 
> الله لا يحرمني منكم ولا من تعاونكم*



هلا فيج يا اختي 

و الحمد الله عالسلامه 

وينج ؟؟؟و الله افتقدتج ..و كنت ادور مواضيعج ...لاني بغيتج بخصوص الهديه الي ابا اطرشها 

براسلج عالخاص ..
و حياج الله مبينا من يديد ...

----------


## fatentus

> روعه جزاكم الله خير




مرورج الاروع الاحلى يا الغلاااااااااا

مشكوووره عالمرور

----------


## Bint El.Noor

موفقه الغالية

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## اريج 7

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp

----------


## همسة عين

موووووووووووووووووفقه الغاليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## نحله ملونه

مووووووووووفقه ان شااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## السنيوورة

*« دُعَاءٌ لِسَدَادِ الدَّيْنِ وَسِعَةِ الرِّزْقِ بِإِذْنِ اللهِ »

« اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ »*

----------


## Ria

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ام محمد....

للرفع....

----------


## ملكة الذوق



----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج




شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890
شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257
لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي بسعر محرووووووووق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534
زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172
الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375626
لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768
تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني اقل عن 80 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524

أتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووفقة اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة اختي

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج




شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890
شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257
لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي بسعر محرووووووووق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534
زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172
الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375626
لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768
تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني اقل عن 80 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524

أتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ام محمد....
> 
> للرفع....


مشكووووووره حبيبتي ام حميد

و يزاج الله خير عالرفع

----------


## fatentus

تسلمن خواتي الغاليات عالمرور الطيب

----------


## اريج 7

مووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم يارب ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## "زوزو1"

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ولااله الاالله

مووووووووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=351027
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

up

up

up

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله  :Sha2:

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sobhan:

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## fatentus



----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=351027
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## newmama

موووووووووفقه

----------


## دبويه2007

~:: مــوفــقــة عــزيــزتــي ::~

----------


## هيام2

أحلى صباح على عيونك

----------


## Ria

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=351027
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## ام الوصايف

موفقة ان شاء الله

اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب 
اللهم اميين

----------


## fatentus

> موفقة ان شاء الله
> 
> اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب 
> اللهم اميين



حبيبة قلبي و الله 


الله يسمع منج حبيبتي و يرزقني وياج ...

و لا خلاااااااااا منج

----------


## fatentus

شاكره مروركن خواتي 

وتسلمن لي ياااا رب ..

----------


## newmama

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهم آمين

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## بنت الجامعة

موفقة حبيبتي

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج




شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890
شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257
لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي بسعر محرووووووووق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534
زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172
الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375626
لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768
تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني اقل عن 80 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524

أتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك حبووووووووبة

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## هيام2

مسااااااااااااااااااااء العسل عالحلويين

----------


## طيف وردي

لاتنسونا من دعواتكمـ بتقبل قيامنا ودعواتنا وعسى ربي يبارك لنا في رزقنا ويسره لنا ولا يعسره


إستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك 

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن  كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:  :Sobhan:

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم عليك توكلت,,
فارزقني واكفني ,,,

وبك لذت,,
فنجني مما يؤذيني,,

أنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل ...
اللهم أرضني بقضائك ,,

وقنعني بعطائك ,,
واجعلني من أوليائك ,,,,


موفقة غاليتي يارب

----------


## fatentus

> اللهم عليك توكلت,,
> فارزقني واكفني ,,,
> 
> وبك لذت,,
> فنجني مما يؤذيني,,
> 
> أنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل ...
> اللهم أرضني بقضائك ,,
> 
> ...


مشكوووووووووووووووره حبيبة قلبي عالمرور و الدعاء الطيب 
و لا خلاااااااااااا منج

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## رهف المشاعر

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## newmama

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج


شلي الشحوم الزايده من بطنج الكريم والصابونه مالته
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406890

شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257

لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي بسعر محرووووووووق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534

زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172

الدلكه المغربيه وصابونه التبيض بالاعشااااااااااااااااب
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=355854

لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768

تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني اقل عن 80 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524

زيت الحشيشه الاصلي والشامبو والبلسم للشعر
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375637

أتعانين من السمنه الحل عندي طبيعي 100% اينقصج في الشهر 5 كيلو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377315

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sobhan:

----------


## fatentus



----------


## فراشة الملونة

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها 

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## Ria

موفقة باذن الله....

----------


## فراشة الملونة

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها 

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## اريج 7

موووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## newmama

موفقة ان شاء الله ,،,،,،,....


,,،،,,... اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب
اللهم امين ....,,،،,,،،,,

----------


## newmama

مووووفقه

----------


## Ria

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله....

للرفع....

----------


## طالبةالعلم

موفقه يارب

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووفقة اختي

----------


## ام شمووخي

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله....

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااكره مروركن خواتي 

و تسلمن

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## Ria

مووووووووووووووووفقه بادن الله

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## فراشة الملونة

بالتوفيق ان شااااااااااااء الله

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## newmama

موفقه ياقلبى

----------


## اريج 7

موووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

موفقه باذن الله

----------


## اريج 7

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج

----------


## حلاوتهم

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤



الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين

حلاوتــــــــــــــــــــهم
^_^



❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## هيام2

أحلى صباح على عيونك

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور خواتي 
و يزاكن الله خير

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله....





وياج ان شاء الله يا اختي

----------


## malakmaroc

مووووووووووفقة يالغلا

----------


## newmama

موفقه حبيبتى

----------


## newmama

موووفقه

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## اريج 7

موووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## M_N

بالتوفيق

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## فراشة الملونة

موووووووووووووووفقه ان شاااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## هيام2

صباح الفل صباح العسل صباح الجمال على عيون حبيبتى

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## فراشة الملونة

بالتوفيق ان شااااااااااااء الله

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهــــــ  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen: ـــــــم

----------


## Ria

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهــــــ  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen: ـــــــم

----------


## ام الوصايف

ربي يوفقج  :Sha2:

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووفقة اختي والسموحة عالقصور كانت عندي ظروف

----------


## اريج 7

مووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## سندريلا مصريه

رووووووووووعة بالتوفيق الغالية ربى يرزقك من حلالة

----------


## فراشة الملونة

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها 

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك."

----------


## دبويه2007

~:: مــوفــقــة عــزيــزتــي ::~

----------


## um_najla

موفقة الغالية...........

----------


## fatentus

شااااكره مروركن خواتي 

و تسلمن ياااااااااااا رب

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك اختي ويسر امرك ماتنسيني من صالح دعواتك

----------


## fatentus

> موووووووووووووووفقة اختي والسموحة عالقصور كانت عندي ظروف



افا عليج فديتج يا ام هيثم 


ان شاء الله المانع خير يا الغلا 

و طمنيني عليج ..


مشكوره عالرفع

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا الغااالياااااات

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## اريج 7

مووووووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## الحلم الجميل

احلي رفع لعيونج اختي

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

« اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ »

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## طيف وردي

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك"

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم 
إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب خطوت إليه برجلي أو مددت إليه يدي 
أو تأملته ببصري أو أصغيت إليه بأذني أو نطق به لساني
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني 
ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك فسترته علي 
وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني 
ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض النهار و سواد الليل
في ملأ و خلاء و سر و علانية و أنت ناظر إلي
اللهم أستغفرك و أتوب إليك 
قولا و فعلا و باطنا وظاهرا

----------


## الحلم الجميل

احلي رفع لعيونج اختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااكره مروكن خواااااااااااتي 

تسلمن يااااااارب

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

« اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ »

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## ام حمد!

ما شاء الله عليج وتسلم ايدج

----------


## فراشة الملونة

بالتوفيق ان شاااااااااء الله

----------


## طيف وردي

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك"

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## fatentus



----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## fatentus

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

للرفع فووووووووووووووق

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

موفقه يا الغاليه 

للرقع

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Salam Allah: 
 :SubhanAllah:  :Sob7an: 

موووووووووووووفقة اختي

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupuuuuuupupupupup

----------


## طيف وردي

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك"

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها 

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## هيام2

صباح الفل

----------


## fatentus

ياااهلا فيكن خواتي 
نووورتواااا مووضووووعي

----------


## fatentus



----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع وتستاهلين أحلى رفع

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## fatentus

> ** 
> *اللهم سخر لها أسبابك*
> *و قرب لها أحبابك* 
> *و أجزها خير ثوابك*
> *و ارض عنها يوم القيامة* 
> *وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك*
> *و يسر لها عسير رجائك*
> *و أجزه اعظيم جنانك*
> *واغفر لوالديها*
> ...

----------


## دهن_العود

موفقه أن شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع لعيونج
حبوبه أرفعيلي مواضيعي وبرفع لج مواضيعج


شلي الشحوم اللي في بطنج واللي في جسمج**وانزلي 5 كيلو في الشهر طبيعي100%
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=422760

شفايفج صغيرونه ويهج يباله نفخ في 15 يوم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405257

قولي للقشره بيباااااااي شامبو والبلسم بزيت الزيتون 120 درهم فقط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=422890

لشعرمتقصف وتالف ورايح فيها اتعالي عندي لج الحل (شامبو بالثوم + زيت حبه البركه )
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=423625

لموخره مترهله ونازله حلج عندي بسعر محرووووووووق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406534

زيت دهن الحوت المعالج الفعال لجمال شعرج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406172

لتشققات الحمل+اسوداد البشره+صغرصدرج وترهله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=396768

تبين تغدين شرات العروس ادخلي هني اقل عن 80 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406524

زيت الحشيشه الاصلي والشامبو والبلسم للشعر
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375637

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

« اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ »
الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## fatentus

شاااكره مروركن خوات ي

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an: 

موفقة اختي

----------


## ام روضـــة

up up up

----------


## شموخ 2007

موفقة الغالية

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427

----------


## سحابة الليل

لا اله الا الله

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## bo$ah

_حلوووات .. واسعارج حلوه ومناسبه للكل.. ربي يزيدج من خيره_

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك الغالية ويرزقك من خيره

----------


## عود معتق

*
للرفع ,, للرفع*

----------


## amatoallah

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحبا غاليتى ... يسلموووووو موديلات رووووووعه و شغل رااااااائع ... مووووووفقة حبوبة و ربنا يوسع رزقك باذن الله 

اجمل تحيتى و تقديرى لك*

----------


## السنيوورة

مووووووووووفقة اختي

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

« اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِيني بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ »

----------


## fatentus

شكرا يا الغاليات عالمرور .. لا خلا منكن

----------


## fatentus

> up up up


 

مشكوووووووره غناتي و ما تقصرين

----------


## طيف وردي

لرفففففففففففففع

----------


## هيام2

جمعة مباركه عليك وعلى أهل بيتك

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## ام الوصايف

جمعة مباركة

----------


## Ria

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.....

----------


## الحلم الجميل

احلي رفع لعيونج اختي

----------


## fatentus

شاككره مروركن خواتي 

تسلمن يا رب

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## اصايل

مووووووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## الحلم الجميل

موفقة الغالية

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## هيام2

مساء الفل

----------


## فراشة الملونة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه

مووووووووفقه ان شاااااء الله

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## أم أميره

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله في تجارتك وصراحه كل الموديلات حلوه وياريت تكتبي لي عنوانج اومحلج اوتلفونج علشان نزورج وتقولين من اي اماره وشكرا لو سمحتي على الخاص

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Salam Allah: 

 :Sob7an: 

مووووووووووووووووووفقة اختي

----------


## دلووعة محرقية

موفقة الغالية

----------


## عود معتق

* موفقـــة عزيزتي 



مشاركة عود معتق في معرض عروس الإلكتروني e Bride Show 2009 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=424952


متجر عود معتق في المول الذهبي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192*

----------


## Ria

اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب وارزقني معها...


اللهم امين....

----------


## عود معتق

* موفقـــة عزيزتي 



مشاركة عود معتق في معرض عروس الإلكتروني e Bride Show 2009 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=424952


متجر عود معتق في المول الذهبي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192*

----------


## rose_dxb

موووفقه

----------


## ام_عبدلله

الله يوفقج الشيخة

----------


## fatentus

شاااااااااااااكره مروركن خواااااااااتي

----------


## فراشة الملونة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه

مووووووووفقه ان شاااااء الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :Sha2:

----------


## bo$ah

_موفقه عيوني.. الله يزيدج من خيره_

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418734
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371296
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=377427
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=427009

----------


## هيام2

مسائك زى العسل حبيبه قلبى

----------


## اريج 7

مووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## فراشة الملونة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
الله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## "زوزو1"

صباح الخير والرزق الوفير

----------


## فراشة الملونة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه 
مووووووووووووفقه ان شااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## Ria

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاااااااااااااااااااله الطيب

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااكره كل من رفعت موضوعي بدعوه طيبه.....

----------


## fatentus

> صباح الخير والرزق الوفير


 

صباح النور و السرور فديتج ام هيثم

مشكوره عالرفع

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤




❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) تذكري أن الله يراك

----------


## (الموز)

موفقه


للرفع

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## ام الوصايف

موفقه حبوبه ^_^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## مسطله

*الصور ماتطلع عندي ممكن اطرشينهن ع الخاص*

----------


## missuae3003

بالتوفيق عزيزتي  :Smile:  

للرفع

----------


## فراشة الملونة

موووووووووفقه ان شااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤




❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤




❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## بنت الصحراء

موفقه

----------


## fatentus

شاااااااااااااااااكره مروركن خوااااااااااااتي

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
❤
❤
❤
❤




❤
❤
❤
❤
❤

----------


## عود معتق

*



ماشاء الله,,


موفقه أختي الغالية,,

وتقبلي خالص الــــود

عٌـــود مــــعــــتــــــقْ


*

----------


## newmama

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

----------


## حوراء ابوظبي

اختي ابغي صور النقابات والشيل والغشوةواسعارهم

----------


## فراشة الملونة

ربي يوفقج الغلا

----------


## غربه روح

موووووووفقة حبووووووبة

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب


قطاعة الاناناس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=387061
التميز دائما مع ابغي رضا ربي إليكم سلـة لقطاعات الــCOOKIES والفواكـه الـجـديــدة..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=370406
تبغين تفننين بالسلايس تعالي شوفي شو عندي .. الدفعه الاخيرة الاخيره
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=409316
اذا تبغين يكون لطباخج نكهة مميزة تعالي شوفي بزاري اللي طعمه ايخبل الدفعه اليديده
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=424039
قطاعة السلايس بالجمله
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=425792
قطاعات الفطاير بأشكال يديده
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=427569

----------


## newmama

موفقه يا قمر

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## Ria

..:::..::[اللهم ارزق أختي من حيث لا تحتسب ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم وارزقني معها ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم آمين ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[للرفع ]:::..:::..

----------


## mu3anah

موديلاااتج حلوووة ،ماشاء الله

والله يوفقج

عيبني 107
و
84 ،، 81 ،، 68 ،، 60
80 << هذي العبااه حلوووه بس مب ماخذه حقها فالتصوير...التصوير وااايد تعبااان فيها

اذا بتصورينها بكاميرا ثانيه واوضح بيكون احسن
تحياتي
^_^

----------


## fatentus

> اختي ابغي صور النقابات والشيل والغشوةواسعارهم


 

مرحبا اختي 

كل الصور معروضه في هالقسم بالتفاصيل وويا الاسعار ...

اتمنى تشوفينها و تكتبيلي رايج

و السموحه منج

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## (الموز)

upupupupupupup

----------


## newmama

موفقه حبيبتى

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

روعه الغاليه بالتوفيج حبيبتي

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## هيام2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1-( يا مقيل العثرات، ياقاضى الحاجات اقضى حاجتى، وفرج كربتى، وارزقنى من حيث لا أحتسب)

2-( اللهم سخر لى رزقى، واعصمنى من الحرص والتعب فى طلبه، ومن شغل الهم، ومن الذل للخلق، اللهم يسر لى رزقاً حلالاً، وعجل لى به يا نعم المجيب)

3-(اللهم ياباسط اليدين بلعطايا، سبحان من قسم الأرزاق ولم ينس أحداً، اجعل يدى عُليا بالإعطاء ولا تجعل يدى سفلى بالاستعطاء إنك على كل شىء قدير)

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تستاهلين أحلى رفع

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## Ria

×؛°”˜`”°؛× الله يوفقج ×؛°”˜`”°؛×
×؛°”˜`”°؛× الله يوفقج ×؛°”˜`”°؛×
×؛°”˜`”°؛× الله يوفقج ×؛°”˜`”°؛×

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااكره مروروكن خوااااااااااااااتي

----------


## fatentus

> روعه الغاليه بالتوفيج حبيبتي


 

مرورج الاروع

و مشكوووووووووره اختي

----------


## fatentus



----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## خـ القمر ـد

*ربي يوفقج يالغااااليه....*

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور خوااااااااااااااااااتي 

و تسلمن ياااااااااارب

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## احلى ما فيني

بالتوفيج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## fatentus



----------


## طيف وردي

أستغفر الله الذي ,, لا إلـــــــــــــه الا...

أستغفر الله الذي ,, 
لا إلـــــــــــــه الا هـــــــــــــــــــــــو ,, 

استغفر الله ربي ,, 
و أتـــــــــــــــــــــــوب اليــــــــــــــه ,,,

----------


## هيام2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1-( يا مقيل العثرات، ياقاضى الحاجات اقضى حاجتى، وفرج كربتى، وارزقنى من حيث لا أحتسب)

2-( اللهم سخر لى رزقى، واعصمنى من الحرص والتعب فى طلبه، ومن شغل الهم، ومن الذل للخلق، اللهم يسر لى رزقاً حلالاً، وعجل لى به يا نعم المجيب)

3-(اللهم ياباسط اليدين بلعطايا، سبحان من قسم الأرزاق ولم ينس أحداً، اجعل يدى عُليا بالإعطاء ولا تجعل يدى سفلى بالاستعطاء إنك على كل شىء قدير)

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور خواااتي 

لا خلا منكن

----------


## ام المرية

اختي عندش موديل ثاني للعبائة الرومانية ممكن اطرشي الصوره لو عندش

----------


## احلام تونس

*موفقة الغلا . . .*

----------


## عود معتق

*اللهم اجعلنا نمشي في روضتك..
وندرج على حبك.. ونحيا على ذكرك..
ونستقيم على قرءانك.. ونموت على شهادتك..
اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا
في جمعتك وارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين برحمتك..
جمعة مباركه*

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أحلى رفع لعيونج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## شوكلت

up up up

----------


## Ria

.. اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها ..

.. اللـــــهـم آمـــــين ـ ..

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور الطيب يا خوااااااااااااتي

----------


## fatentus

للرفع

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين يا أختي العزيزه

----------


## الحلم الجميل

احلي رفع لعيونج اختي

----------


## ورودة دبي

اتريا الكولكشن اليديد يا ام محمد


يالله لاتطولين علينا

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## نورالصبح

الله يعطيج العافيه،الصراحه العبايات روعه.

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## شوكلت

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

> اتريا الكولكشن اليديد يا ام محمد
> 
> 
> يالله لاتطولين علينا


 

قرررررررررررريب جدا ان شاء الله حبيبتي 

يالسه اجهز حق الموضوع اليديد ان شااااء الله ...

مشككووووووووووره فديتج عالمرور .

----------


## fatentus

للرفع

----------


## شوكلت

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## طيف وردي

❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤




❤
*لرفع*
❤
❤
❤
*لرفع*
❤

----------


## سامرية الليل

العبايات جدا رائعة

وباين فيهن انج تعبتي في تصميمهن

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

ربي يوفقج يالغلا ويحفظج

----------


## طيف وردي

❤لرفع❤
❤
❤
لرفع
❤



❤
لرفع
❤
❤
❤لرفع❤

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا الغوااااالي

----------


## fatentus

> الله يعطيج العافيه،الصراحه العبايات روعه.


 

مرورج الاروع يا اختي و مشكووره عالمرور

----------


## Ria



----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## "زوزو1"

احلى رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## rose_dxb

up up up up up up

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## شوكلت

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## newmama

موفقه يا قموره

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an: 

صباحك خير ورزق وبركة

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## براء

ما شاء الله 
موديلاتج رووعه 
االله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بارك الله لكي يا أختي العزيزه

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"



----------


## طيف وردي

❤لرفع❤
❤
❤
لرفع
❤

❤
لرفع
❤
❤
❤لرفع❤

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## عود معتق

*اللهم اجعلنا نمشي في روضتك..
وندرج على حبك.. ونحيا على ذكرك..
ونستقيم على قرءانك.. ونموت على شهادتك..
اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا
في جمعتك وارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين برحمتك..
جمعة مباركه*

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## طيف وردي

❤لرفع❤
❤
❤
لرفع
❤

❤
لرفع
❤
❤
❤لرفع❤

----------


## شوكلت

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## طيف وردي

❤لرفع❤
❤
❤
لرفع
❤

❤
لرفع
❤
❤
❤لرفع❤

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## بنت الصحراء

فووووووووووووووووق بالتوفيق

----------


## "زوزو1"

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## newmama

موفقه يا غاليه

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه

----------


## طيف وردي

❤لرفع❤
❤
❤
لرفع
❤

❤
لرفع
❤
❤
❤لرفع❤

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان

ما شاء الله كل عبايا احلى عن الثانية

ابدعـــــــــتي ماشاء الله

بس بغيت اتخبرج العبايا رقم 68 كم سعرها ؟!

وفي مجال اغير لون الشوارفسكي للابيض الكرستالي ؟!

وياريت الرد يكون عالخاااااااص

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## سلرا

موفقه غناتى الله يرزقج من حلاله

********للرفع**********

----------


## fatentus

مشكورين عالمرور يا خواتي 

ما قصرتوا.....ز

----------


## fatentus

> ما شاء الله كل عبايا احلى عن الثانية
> 
> ابدعـــــــــتي ماشاء الله
> 
> بس بغيت اتخبرج العبايا رقم 68 كم سعرها ؟!
> 
> وفي مجال اغير لون الشوارفسكي للابيض الكرستالي ؟!
> 
> وياريت الرد يكون عالخاااااااص


 



رديت عليج الخاص اختي ام سلطان

و مشكوووره عالرفع ...

----------


## fatentus



----------


## "زوزو1"

:Sob7an:

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## ام_جمعه

موفقه الغاااااااااليه 

^_^

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## "زوزو1"

صباح الخير والنووووووور والسرووووووور
فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

> موفقه الغاااااااااليه 
> 
> ^_^


 
وياج ان شاء الله اختي.. تسلمممممممين

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور و الرفع خواااتي

----------


## newmama

موفقه يا قلبى

----------


## missuae3003

بالتوفيق عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا الغاااليااات

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور خوااااااااااتي

----------


## شوكلت

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## alhojas2

*بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا خواتي

----------


## Ria

`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• للرفع `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الحلال الطيب `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الحلال الطيب `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الحلال الطيب `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• للرفع `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

موفقه دوووووووووووم يالغلا

----------


## newmama

موفقه يا قلبى

----------


## malakmaroc

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة يالغالية

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة حبووووووووووبة

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## قلب ميت

موووفقه اختـــي

----------


## ام الوصايف

أستغفر الله الذي ,,
لا إلـــــــــــــه الا هـــــــــــــــــــــــو ,,

استغفر الله ربي ,,
و أتـــــــــــــــــــــــوب اليــــــــــــــه ,,,

أستغفر الله الذي ,,
لا إلـــــــــــــه الا هـــــــــــــــــــــــو ,,

استغفر الله ربي ,,
و أتـــــــــــــــــــــــوب اليــــــــــــــه ,,,

----------


## "زوزو1"

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) تذكري أن الله يراك

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## فطومـة

موفقة حبيبتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

صباح الخير والرزق الوفير الغالية

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

جمعه مباركه عليج يالغلا

----------


## نحله ملونه

بالتووووووووفيق ان شااااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## شوكلت

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ام الوصايف

ربي يوفقج غناتي ^_^

----------


## هيام2

جمعه مباركه عليك وعلى اهل بيتك

----------


## "زوزو1"

لا اله إلا انت ,,

يا مغيث,,
أغثني الهم ,,

يا محول الأحوال ,,
حول حالي الي أحسن حال ,,


بحولك وقوتك ,,
يا عزيز يا متعال ,,

اللهم آمين ,,
يارب !

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا الغااالياااات 

تسلمن ...

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرو و تسلمن يا خوااااتي

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرو خواتي : زوزو ,,و صمت الالم .. تسلمن يااااااااااااارب

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## شوكلت

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## دبويه2007

مــوفــقــة عــزيــزتــي

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## fatentus

تسلمن عالمرور فديتكن ..........

----------


## fatentus

للرفع فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## شوكلت

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## سيدةزاخر

موفقه الغلا

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

واحلى رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## هيام2

صباحك فل

----------


## شوكلت

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## شوق_الإمارات

بالتوفيج اختى

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupup

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## شوكلت

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## هيام2

مسائك فل الغاليه

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## Ria

..:::..::[اللهم ارزق أختي من حيث لا تحتسب ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم وارزقني معها ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم آمين ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[للرفع ]:::..:::..

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

بالتوفيق حبيبة قلبى

----------


## طيف وردي



----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus



----------


## "زوزو1"

:Rasool1:

----------


## Ria

`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• للرفع `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الحلال الطيب `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الحلال الطيب `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الحلال الطيب `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•
`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• للرفع `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•

----------


## fatentus

شااااااااااااااااااااكره مروركن الغااااااااااليااااااااااااااات

----------


## ام الوصايف

ربي يوفقج غناتي ^_^

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## newmama

ربنا يوفقك حبيبتى

----------


## عود معتق

*اللهم اجعلنا نمشي في روضتك..
وندرج على حبك.. ونحيا على ذكرك..
ونستقيم على قرءانك.. ونموت على شهادتك..
اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا
في جمعتك وارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين برحمتك..
جمعة مباركه*

----------


## bntoo

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## هيام2

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## مرهفة

أغلب الصور مب ظاهره

----------


## عنب

ولا صوره ظاهره

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## @ المها @

> ولا صوره ظاهره

----------


## غنج رباني

الصور ما تظهر عندي ليييييييييييييييييييش

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووفقة اختي ام محمد عيدي تحميل الصور ولاوحدة ظاهرة

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووفقة غلاي

----------


## هيام2

مساء الفل والسعاده عليكى

----------


## fatentus

يا هلا فيكن خواتي 

نورتوا موضوعي ....

----------


## fatentus

> الصور ما تظهر عندي ليييييييييييييييييييش


 
هلا فيج اختي 

و اله يا قلبي ... ما اعرف الصور مزاجيه ؟؟خخخخخخخخخ

مره تختفي و مره تظهر ....

بس حاليا ظاهرات الصور

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## princess_1

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

*بالتوفيق يا قمرايا
ربى يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسبى 
وسامحينى حبيبتى عالتقصير*

----------


## نحله ملونه



----------


## newmama

موووووووووووووووووفقه حبيبتى

----------


## رومانسية 2005

ما شاء الله روووووعة 
بالتوفيج

----------


## malakmaroc

‏قُلْ أَعُــــــــــوذ ُ,,

بِكَلِمَـاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّـــــةِ ,,
مِنْ غَضَبِــــهِ وَعِقَابِــهِ ,,

وَ شَــــــــــرِّ عِبَـــــادِهِ ,,


وَمِـــــــــــنْ ‏ ,,

‏هَمَــــــزَاتِ ‏الشَّيَاطِيـنِ ,,
وَأَنْ يَحْضُــــــــــرُونِ‏ ,,,

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## Ria

..:::..::[اللهم ارزق أختي من حيث لا تحتسب ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم وارزقني معها ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم آمين ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[للرفع ]:::..:::..

----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## rotag6

للرفعععععععععععععععععع

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور خواتي و تسلمن ...

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## نحله ملونه



----------


## princess_1

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## Ria

..:::..::[اللهم ارزق أختي من حيث لا تحتسب ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم وارزقني معها ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم آمين ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[للرفع ]:::..:::..

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة اختي ام محمد

----------


## princess_1

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## شوكلت

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## fatentus

ثانكس عالمرو يا الغاااليااات

----------


## fatentus



----------


## princess_1

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## fatentus

يسلموووووووووووا عالمرو الغااااااليااااااااااااات

----------


## fatentus

صباح النور و السروووور

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## كشكش

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت ....بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير....




*موفيج الغالية في البيع*

----------


## fatentus

اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله...........

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## malakmaroc

‏قُلْ أَعُــــــــــوذ ُ,,

بِكَلِمَـاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّـــــةِ ,,
مِنْ غَضَبِــــهِ وَعِقَابِــهِ ,,

وَ شَــــــــــرِّ عِبَـــــادِهِ ,,


وَمِـــــــــــنْ ‏ ,,

‏هَمَــــــزَاتِ ‏الشَّيَاطِيـنِ ,,
وَأَنْ يَحْضُــــــــــرُونِ‏ ,,,

----------


## rose_dxb

شكرا لمروورج ع موضووعي  :Big Grin:  

مووفقه ... اللهم ازرق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب و ارزقني معها ...

----------


## دبويه2007

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## malakmaroc

موووووووووووووووووفقة يالغالية

----------


## miss.uae2000

حلووووين

----------


## princess_1

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## malakmaroc

مووووووووووفقة يالغالية

----------


## سحابة الليل

شكرا لكي على رفعك لموضوعي

بالتوفيق لكي

----------


## دبويه2007

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## bo$ah

*حلوه اشكالهن.. موفقه عيوني.. الله يغنيج من حلاله*

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم .................. صبحك الله بالخير والنور والرزق الوفير حبيبتي

----------


## شوكلت

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## شوكلت

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## rose_dxb

شكرا لمروورج ع موضوعي  :Smile:  و تستاهلين الرفع

----------


## Ria

..:::..::[اللهم ارزق أختي من حيث لا تحتسب ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم وارزقني معها ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم آمين ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[للرفع ]:::..:::..

----------


## "زوزو1"

ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

مووووووووووووووووووفقة حبوبة

----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دبويه2007

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## princess_1

:MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

للرفع

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالرفع الغااااااااااااااااليااااااااااات

----------


## Ria

..:::..::[اللهم ارزق أختي من حيث لا تحتسب ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم وارزقني معها ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[اللهم آمين ]:::..:::..
..:::..::[للرفع ]:::..:::..

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Anotherone:

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## ام الوصايف

ربي يوفقج غناتي ^_^

----------


## كشكش

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت ....بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير....




موفيج حبوبه

----------


## princess_1

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupupup

----------


## fatentus

شاااكره مروركن حبوووياااااااااااااااات

----------


## fatentus

للرررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## دبويه2007

صباح الخير بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 


صبــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخـــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## "زوزو1"

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام الوصايف

ربي يوفقج غناتي ^_^

----------


## شوكلت

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## Ria

بالتوفيق يا ام محمد.....

----------


## rotag6

للرفعععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## "زوزو1"

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## princess_1

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## rose_dxb

شكرا ع مروورج لموضووعي و تستاهلين احلى رفع  :Smile:

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## fatentus

شكرا عالمرور يا الغاااااااااااااااالياااااااات 

و السمووووووووووووحه عالقصور .......

----------


## malakmaroc

للرفع مووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيق يا ام محمد.....


 
وياج فديتج اختي ام حميد ....

مشكوووره عالدعوه و عالرفع يا قلبي ....

----------


## "زوزو1"

موووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## princess_1

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupup

----------


## دبويه2007

صباح الخير بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## كعبية

الله يوفقج يالغلاااااااا

----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووفقة غناتي

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## قلبـﻲ בֿـذيتـﮧ

موفقه اختي

----------


## دبويه2007

صباح الخير بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## princess_1

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## "زوزو1"

احلـــــــــــــــــــــــــى uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

شاااااااااااااااااااكره مروركن حبيبباااااااات قلبي


لا خلااااااااا منكن فديتكن

----------


## طيف وردي

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا اله الا الله والله أكبر

----------


## دبويه2007

*صباح الخير بالتوفيق عزيزتي*

----------


## روح وعيون دبي

روعه فديتج موفقه

ان شاء الله

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## Ria

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## fatentus

شااااكره مروركن حبيبااااتي و تسلم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## fatentus

> روعه فديتج موفقه
> 
> ان شاء الله


مرووووورج الاروع حبيبة قلبي ..
ومشكوووووووووووره

----------


## fatentus

> موفقه اختي


وياااااااااااااج غناااااااتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

:Salam Allah:

----------


## malakmaroc

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا اله الا الله والله أكبر

----------


## النرجس

ربي يوفقج

----------


## طيف وردي

استغفر الله العظيم . . الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## كويتية22

موفقة خير يارب

حابة اتعامل وياج بأطقم معينة ويكون سعرها مناسب لاني باخذ مجموعة ياريت تراسليني للضرورة

----------


## fatentus

> موفقة خير يارب
> 
> حابة اتعامل وياج بأطقم معينة ويكون سعرها مناسب لاني باخذ مجموعة ياريت تراسليني للضرورة


 

امريني بالي تبينه يا الطيبه ... وفالج الخير ان شاء الله
و مشكووره عالمرور ..

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بالتوفيق اختي


للرفع

----------


## طيف وردي

O؛°‘¨ (اللهم إكفها بحلالك عن حرامك وإغنها من فضلك عمن سواك) ¨‘°؛O
O؛°‘¨ (اللهم آميـــــــــــن) ¨‘°؛O

----------


## بربرينه

بالتوفيج حبوبه

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم ياكريم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء , أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك , أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك , فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## fatentus

شكرا لمروركن الطيب يا الغاالياااااااااات

----------


## fatentus

> بالتوفيج حبوبه


 
ويااااج حبيبتي ان شاااء الله

----------


## دهن_العود

*مشكوره انج رفعتيلي مواضيعي*

*ربي يرفع قدرج*

*موفقه الغلا*

*ارفعيلي وارفعلج*

----------


## زنبقيه

موفق الغاليه

----------


## fatentus

شاااكره مروروكن خواااتي

----------


## fatentus

> *مشكوره انج رفعتيلي مواضيعي*
> 
> *ربي يرفع قدرج* 
> *موفقه الغلا* 
> 
> *ارفعيلي وارفعلج*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ria

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••
••.•´¯`•.•• بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ••.•´¯`•.••

••.•´¯`•.•• للرفع ••.•´¯`•.••

----------


## "زوزو1"

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## صمت الألم

upupupupupupupup

----------


## "زوزو1"

صبحك الله بالخير اختي ام محمد

----------


## fatentus

> صبحك الله بالخير اختي ام محمد


 
صبحج الله بالنور و السرور فديت روحج

مشكوووره على رفع مواضيعي يا قلبي و لاا خلاا منج يا ام هيثم

----------


## fatentus

> upupupupupupupup


 
مشكووووووووووووووووووره عالرفع يا الغلااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## نحله ملونه



----------


## "زوزو1"

مووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## fatentus

شاااكره مروروكن يا الغاااليااات

----------


## fatentus

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

**

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

**

*مووووووووووووفقه اختي*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

**

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

**



*مووووفقه حبيبتي*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيمم ...*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

فوووووووق

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده


سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## fatentus

*لا الاه الا الله* 

*محمد رسول الله*

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده*

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

* استغفر الله و اتوب اليه*

----------


## fatentus

*استغفر الله العظيم و اتوب اليه*

----------


## fatentus

*استغفر الله العظيم*
* رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده* 


*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده*

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده* 


*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده*

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

سبحان الله و بحمده

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## fatentus

*اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله* 
*و لا الاه الا الله* 
*و الله اكبر*

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده* 
*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## fatentus



----------


## fatentus

*عدت لاستقبال طلباتكن من جديد ان شااء الله* 
*حياكن الله الغاالياااات*

----------


## fatentus

*سبحان الله و بحمده* 
* سبحان الله العظيم*

----------

